# Mea meu



## mike2008

Bună!
Please can someone explain the differences between "mea" and "meu".
Mulţumesc.


----------



## jazyk

Meu, tău, său, nostru and vostru are masculine singular. Their plural counterparts are mei, tăi, săi, noştri and voştri.
Mea, ta, sa, noastră and voastră are feminine singular. Their plural counterparts are mele, tale, sale, noastre and voastre.

Do not forget you have to use the article in the noun after those possessives, so my house would be _house the my: casa mea; _my apartment would be _apartment the my: apartamentul meu _and so on and so forth.


----------



## mike2008

Thank you for your reply, I'm still confused about "mea", is it feminine?


----------



## jazyk

Yes, it is. As you can see above, it is feminine.


----------



## mike2008

Mulţumesc foarte mult jazyk.


----------



## cosmin

Maybe you should take a look here, too.
romanianlessons.com


----------



## mike2008

Thank you cosmin, I will do that.


----------



## simona02

just a few more words about this, mike:

*feminine *
1 object (casa), 1 owner:
casa mea (my house)
casa ta (your house)
casa sa / lui (his house)
casa sa / ei (her house)

1 object (casa), 2 or more owners
casa noastră (our house)
casa voastră (your house)
casa lor (their house, masc & fem)

*masculine*
1 object (well... let's say... câine, dog), 1 owner
câinele meu (my dog)
câinele tău (your dog)
câinele lui (his dog)
câinele ei (her dog)

1 object (câine), 2 or more owners
câinele nostru (our dog)
câinele vostru (your dog)
câinele lor (their dog, masc&fem)

as you can see, when you have the possessive, the noun (casă/câine) has also the definite article:

casă - cas*a* - cas*a mea*
câine - câine*le* - câine*le* *meu*


----------



## simona02

if you want to know how to say "my houses / my dogs", let me know


----------

